
Ask HN: Why don't news articles cite academic sources clearly? - Jonnax
I&#x27;ve noticed this over the years especially with science reporting.
The news site will report on a study with quotes from both the paper as well the author.<p>But nowhere on the page is an easy link to it or even just the title of the paper with author names.<p>For example:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.independent.co.uk&#x2F;life-style&#x2F;gadgets-and-tech&#x2F;news&#x2F;facebook-artificial-intelligence-ai-chatbot-new-language-research-openai-google-a7869706.html<p>They even say:
&quot;(That paper was published more than a month ago but began to pick up interest this week.)&quot;<p>In trying to find the paper I googled parts of the info. But my journey went from that article to a random webpage called Inc:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.inc.com&#x2F;thomas-koulopoulos&#x2F;facebook-may-have-just-shown-what-elon-musk-bill-g.html<p>They ran with the story and corrected it based on this post:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;dhruv.batra.dbatra&#x2F;posts&#x2F;1943791229195215%20<p>That took me to the blog post at code.facebook.com that should have at least been the linked source:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.facebook.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;1686672014972296&#x2F;deal-or-no-deal-training-ai-bots-to-negotiate&#x2F;<p>That finally takes me to the paper:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;arxiv.org&#x2F;abs&#x2F;1706.05125<p>So I don&#x27;t really see the need for this unless the news article authors are afraid of being refuted or it&#x27;s some click bait issue.<p>On another note it&#x27;s crazy how many websites seem to rewrite the same basic article over and over again.
======
Davidbrcz
Because people dont care, because they lack scientific rigor . Also, it would
allow curious readers to see that they usually write something that is
partially wrong

